# where to send it



## christopher (Mar 11, 2003)

In Rivendel it was said that the Ring could not be send across the sea, this is not explained to my satisfaction. Could Cirdan perhaps have taken it across the sea.


----------



## vinyachilion (Mar 11, 2003)

the reason it could not be taken across the sea is because it is a thing of evil. and it cant go across the sea bacase it has the essence of sauron in it and he is not allowed across the sea


----------



## christopher (Mar 11, 2003)

You might be correct to say that Sauron is not allowed across the sea -though he was taken to Numenor once- but I think this does not necessarily mean that a thing made by him could not be sent across it. Both Frodo and Bilbo were corrupted by the Ring and were allowed to cross to the undying lands. You might have a point, but I still doubt. The Valar are still there to help the peoples of Middle Earth.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 11, 2003)

*Send*

He didnt mean it wasnt literally physically possible to send it, i think the meant that they would not accept it, and that it 'should' not be sent over the sea, because it is not their problem.

Perhaps Elrond didnt want to be bothered with it when he eventually would go there..


----------



## Celebthôl (Mar 11, 2003)

LOL 

well if it was taken accross the sea, it still means it isnt destroyed and that Sauron will still grow in power as he had been doing, and would have taken over Middle Earth with or without the ring, though it would have been made a harder task without it, he would have still done it

Thôl


----------

